
Show HN: #LikeNoise: Make FB more expensive for advertisers targeting you - vinnyglennon
https://likenoise.com/
======
Rjevski
But this will no doubt be tied to that access token and so can trivially be
separated from the "real" activity by Facebook. What you should be doing
instead is have like a Chrome extension or Userscript that does the liking
from the user's own browser, indistinguishable from the real activity.

~~~
vinnyglennon
Very good point. How likely would people use this?
[https://youtu.be/1nvYGi7-Lxo?t=36m41s](https://youtu.be/1nvYGi7-Lxo?t=36m41s)
Interesting watch

------
chatmasta
I always make sure to "like" political opponents from across the aisle. I
liked Donald J Trump, Hillary Clinton, Bernie Sanders...

But I only did that to see what they were saying, given primary sources are
often better than the media. It doesn't mean I "like" them. Do all of Trump's
twitter followers like him? I don't think so...

Really, it's the "likes" of more obscure pages that provide demographic
signaling. I can infer a lot more about someone who likes a bike repair shop
in Portland than I can about someone who likes yahoo.com. For that reason
advertisers are unlikely to be targeting people who like a top-200 website
like yahoo.com; the top 200 websites are _already_ noise. Someone liking one
is meaningless.

------
saym
This will end up making facebook a more expensive place to advertise, but I
doubt advertisers would stop given how much screen-time facebook gets per user
per day. So really this is an overall benefit for FB, because people will
spend more for the same amount of sales.

------
bitxbitxbitcoin
Or... #deletefacebook

~~~
MrL567
For better or for worse for quite a large portion of the world Facebook is the
internet. The sentiment is admirable but I have a feeling the people able to
#deletefacebook, are the ones in the least need to delete facebook.

~~~
bitxbitxbitcoin
Definitely for worse. Especially if there are any areas where that Facebook is
being zero rated to continue that horrible narrative.

